# Various algae due to low CO2 - various questions



## zoon (19 Jan 2012)

I have downsized from 500L to 120L and since moving the plants over, they have become covered with various algae types.  I know why - my old tank was low light, gentle flow and no added CO2 - never had a spot of algae in there and plants grew very well, although obviously slowly.  New tank is a Juwel Lido 120L with 2x24W t5 and high flow (tank is run on one of the Teteratec ex1200s from my old 500L, so flow is very good), but no added CO2 - so schoolboy error on my behalf.  Both tanks are dosed with EI ferts, although quite sporadically I shamefully admit!

So I need to add a carbon source and have decided on some sort of liquid carbon rather than pressurised gas.  Which leads to my first question - 
1 - what brand shall I use and where is the cheapest palce to buy it?

Now my second issue is how to dose the liquid carbon - I know that a high dose will zap the algae, but I also know it'll zap my vallis (I have vallis, various crypts, dwarf sag and anubias).  So this leads to my second question - 
2 - how much shall I dose?

I am figuring if I want to keep my vallis (which I do - it is basically the back drop in my scape and looks good in the Lido as it is a tall tank) then I am going to have to do a low dose of carbon, which leads to my thrid question - 
3- how do I kill this bloomin' algae?


----------



## Viv (19 Jan 2012)

The AE aqua carbon is cheaper than FLourish Excel but I don't know how it compares to Easy Carbo. I was dosing a 180l with 5mls a day with no harm to the vallis. So why not try 3.5 - 4 mls and see how you get on?

Viv


----------



## hinch (19 Jan 2012)

easy carbo is pretty cheap from one of our forum sponsors
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fert ... carbo.html


----------



## zoon (20 Jan 2012)

Thanks guys - will the liquid carbon kill off the algae or will I need to do a bit of a blackout for a while as well?


----------

